# soup recipes please



## coolj (Dec 12, 2000)

nothing is official yet, but there is a chance I might have a second job at a local golf course, one or two days a week until the end of the season, and any way the guy who interviewed asked me if I could make soup, so I told him i'm not great but in a pinch I could. so if you could email me any simple recipes or give me any tips on making soup it would be great.
Thanks.


----------



## kimmie (Mar 13, 2001)

CoolJ,

Please check your private messages.

I have more if you want. Italian soups (it's tomato season you know)!

[ September 01, 2001: Message edited by: Kimmie ]


----------



## coolj (Dec 12, 2000)

Thank you.


----------



## isa (Apr 4, 2000)

Try to get your hands on Splendid Soup by James Peterson CoolJ. It a wonderful book with recipes for every kind of soup. 

What kind of soup recipes would you like?


----------



## dlee (Sep 22, 2000)

coolJ,

I was a saucier at a large exclusive hotel for a year. I have about twelve soup books in my library. Two books that I found myself referencing a lot are Caprial's soup and sandwiches. The daily soup cookbook by Leslie Kaul, Bob Spiegel. 

With these two books and the others I eventually had a soup rotation of six weeks. That is approx. 42 different soups. (I took the recipes and changed them all. The books were good reference, But I modified them for the region that I am in.) 

The thing with soups is to sweat the mirepiox for about twenty mins. This will bring out the sweetness of the veg and give your soup a lot more flavor. Also finish with fresh herbs. 

Good luck, Post any more questions.

D. Lee


----------



## nancya (Apr 30, 2001)

By the way, Good Luck on the new job and Congratulations in advance!!!! I hope that all goes well.

Are you looking for anything in particular? Have a great italian sausage soup I would be happy to send you.


----------



## coolj (Dec 12, 2000)

thank you once again, you are always such a great help.


----------

